# Ti Rear Derailleur pivot bolt for Campy 07



## Whatever123 (Nov 13, 2006)

I cannot to locate one. I know SRP produced these at one time, but I cannot seem to find a good source.

Does anyone know of a good source for ti bolts?

Thanks!


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

Why Ti? Aluminum is so much lighter. go to eBay store and check out Toronto Cycles. He usually has derailleur hardware.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

dansjustchillin said:


> Why Ti? Aluminum is so much lighter. go to eBay store and check out Toronto Cycles. He usually has derailleur hardware.


Yeah, that, and what the hell's the matter with the stock bolt? Unless they changed something for 2007 - which I don't think they did - pretty much all the hardware in the Record derailleur, including the pivot bolt, is Ti.


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

SDizzle said:


> Yeah, that, and what the hell's the matter with the stock bolt?


It's stock! I don't know about you guys but I sleep better at night knowing that most of what I own is not stock. If it's worth replacing, it's worth upgrading.:thumbsup:


----------

